# Muzzy MX3



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

These have never been shot. $25


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

where are you located?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in Draper, I could meet you at Scheels almost anytime in the next few days.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Do you still have these broad heads?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry, I sold them already.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Ok thank you


----------

